# Parts off a 3.0 CSL



## BigDiehl (Mar 15, 2017)

Just wanted to see if anyone is interested in some CSL parts. Local pickup only. I will have a list and pics up shortly.


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

BigDiehl's idea of "shortly" and my idea of shortly is a lot different.


----------



## koopman (Apr 4, 2014)

*Parts of a 3.0csi*

Hi,
I am interested in the parts you have. My email is : [email protected]
Thanks
Koopman


----------

